# Hesston 4570 inline baler



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone running a 4570 Hesston? Looking at adding another small square to the lineup and I keep coming back to the inline Hesstons. Had an 1839 but sold it 2 years ago to buy my 2756A MF. Biggest regret to date.

I know all about I lines, just curious of any issues with this particular model.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=9485845


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Have run two case ih 8530 balers. Same model as the 4570 just marketed through case. Had very good luck with both. Traded one on a mf 1839. Big difference was the four bar pick up. Had to drive a little slower in thinner hay to pick it all up with the 8530.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

stack em up said:


> Anyone running a 4570 Hesston? Looking at adding another small square to the lineup and I keep coming back to the inline Hesstons. Had an 1839 but sold it 2 years ago to buy my 2756A MF. Biggest regret to date.
> 
> I know all about I lines, just curious of any issues with this particular model.
> 
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=9485845


Looks like a good baler in very nice condition. If you don't need the thrower you can sell it and reduce the price. I must confess to be partial to inlines


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

That looks really clean. I love my 8530.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks pretty good stack.....inlines are kinda like FWD tractors....once you have one, they are hard to do without.

Regards, Mike


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks nice, I have purchased a tractor and rake from the folks at St J. They have always treated me well, even replaced a few broken pieces because of shipping. 
I have never run an inline before but have heard great things about them. As mentioned above.

For the folks who do run them, do the augers ever get clogged?


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I thought mine was clogging the augers last year but it was a slipping chain instead. I've plugged my baler incredibly bad once. It was totally my fault and it was awful unplugging it, but it would have sucked with an offset baler as well. The pickup seems incredibly wide after my old IH 435. Not having to fold up to go over narrow ditch crossing is nice as is the road travel with an inline.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Got a MF 1837 pretty much the same as a 4570, Love it would not go back to a sidepull, not having to offset the tongue is an advantage but to me not the biggest advantage which is the remarkably consistent bales. Said time and time again the best adjustment ever done to a New Holland Balewagon is put an inline baler in front of it. Hay also flakes of much better when feeding a partial bale. Only improvement I would like is I wish the hitch height had an adjustment but I think the new 1836, 1838, and 1840 do have this adjustment. Got hydraulic pickup on the header and would not be without this feature, saves replacing pickup teeth.


----------



## bjr (Jan 24, 2013)

Finally, got login. Was almost a week on and off getting logged in.

Last year I bought a used Hesston 4550 only used it for 3 cuttings, but worked well. Hope I never have to pull another offset baler again. For me production isn't as much of an issue as ease of transportation as I do irregular small fields and over grown pastures. The thing that I need now, I a hydraulic operated pickup height mechanism I'm wearing myself out raising and lowering the pickup header going from field to field going over uneven entrances roads. Can hydraulic lift ram be added? Have any of you guys ever done this? bjr


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

bjr said:


> Can hydraulic lift ram be added? Have any of you guys ever done this? bjr


Not sure on a 35, but definitely on the 1837.....I would think that you could buy enough parts for a 37 if needed to convert a 35.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

stack em up said:


> Anyone running a 4570 Hesston? Looking at adding another small square to the lineup and I keep coming back to the inline Hesstons. Had an 1839 but sold it 2 years ago to buy my 2756A MF. Biggest regret to date.
> I know all about I lines, just curious of any issues with this particular model.
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=9485845


I am picking it up on Monday. Just kidding.

I am curious why you make small squares though. Are you feeding or selling?

Besides goats, sheep, alpacas, and other 4 legged pets, I only see dairy guys still messing with small squares here. Not that I see all though.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> I am picking it up on Monday. Just kidding.
> I am curious why you make small squares though. Are you feeding or selling?
> Besides goats, sheep, alpacas, and other 4 legged pets, I only see dairy guys still messing with small squares here. Not that I see all though.


It's all about options.

Most of my alfalfa for customers is big squares. But I have some dairy customers still prefer small squares, as they TMR with a small self propelled Jay Lor. Each group of cows get a custom ration, and the can do it much easier with small squares than big squares.

My round bales very rarely ever leave the farm as they are a PIA to haul. If I can tap back into a market that others are slowly straying away from, I will as I like to fill my wallet.

That and the fact that it's a natural fit....

Idiot cubes - I'm an idiot


----------

